# Wagner Power Tex



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

Anybody try one of these out yet. My rep gave me one about a week ago, and we have used it 3 times for some texture work and it has been to my surprise a neat little device. I normally hate anything Wagner makes but this thing is cool. I would never use it for a full room texture job, but for patches I recommend.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Alex PCI said:


> I normally hate anything Wagner makes


I have to agree with you there
I do not believe the company has any interest in being a provider of fine quality tools, I believe their sole interest is separating clueless DIYers from their money

But somewhere deep in the R&D land of Wagner, they occasionally come up with something that doesn't suck
I'm sure it's completely by accident, but it happens
The Paint Eater for one, doesn't actually suck
I wouldn't want to do a full strip with one, but they can be handy




Alex PCI said:


> Anybody try one of these out yet....but for patches I recommend....


For like...popcorn repairs or something?
That _would _be handy
But no...I haven't even seen those anywhere


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

So far we have used it on popcorn and knock down, works well with both.

I think Home Depot or Lowes carries it, but I got mine from my Sherwin Williams rep

I have a busy week coming up and will use it a couple more times, I want to see if it holds up to multiple uses. Ill try and get some pics of it in action to


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

That would be great
Thanks!


----------

